# Undertaking not funerals



## walshdon (May 2, 2012)

At undertaking is it legal in NZ as everyone does it ?


----------



## walshdon (May 2, 2012)

Cars I meant.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah it's legal here - but only on multi lane roads. The only time it's legal otherwise is where the driver in front is indicating to turn right.
Did wonder myself when I arrived as so many people just sit in the 'fast' lane without a care in the world


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

It's a bit disconcerting isn't it? 
However it does get round that problem in the UK where you get the really annoying people sitting in the 'fast lane' and you can't do anything about it by undertaking them (unless you take a chance).

After saying it's not illegal, the road code does say the following:

*Passing lanes*
The official New Zealand road code - About driving

When there are passing lanes, drive in the left-hand lane unless you are passing another vehicle.

If you've been driving slower than the speed limit, don't speed up when you reach a passing lane if other vehicles are following – give them the opportunity to pass you safely. 

*Passing*

Many serious crashes on New Zealand roads are caused by dangerous passing.

To safely pass another vehicle, you need to be extremely careful. You need to have a clear view of the road ahead, to make sure you can finish passing safely. You must also pay close attention to the vehicle you are passing, in case it changes its course.

*Passing on the right*
The official New Zealand road code - About driving

Passing on the right can be dangerous, especially if you have to:

change your path of travel
enter a lane or part of the road used by oncoming vehicles.

Before passing, always ask yourself 'is it really necessary to pass?' Don't pass just because you are feeling impatient with the car in front – that's often when crashes happen.


----------

